# Weather in Central Oregon



## Snow Intruder (Dec 27, 2015)

We are getting some lite snow here about 1 1/2 over night and 25 degrees. January has been a little sleepy not much snow fall but we got slammed in December with over 30" of the white stuff. :salute:


----------



## Snow Intruder (Dec 27, 2015)

We did end up with 3" of the white stuff today. Got the Dogg out and cleared the streets. ussmileyflag


----------



## Snow Intruder (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like were in for a blast of wet weather with mix snow/rain through mid next week. Will make everything a sloppy mess here.


----------

